# Ill....and very bored!!



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey ladies...

I am home from work, ill with a stupid virus and fed up!!

Point me in the direction of something entertaining...even the cat has given up on me!

Mima xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi jemima_mum, sorry I have only just seen this thread. I'm sorry that you are ill and hope that you feel better soon  Why don't you pop into chat? There is often some ladies in chat and we are a lovely bunch  Here is a link for chat http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=addonchat I'm going to be packing today, but I'm hoping to pop into chat at some point, hope to see you there


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

jemima_mum hope you feel better soon xx


----------

